# Methode Ancestrale



## Aesir (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi there,

hopefully this is in the right forum topic, but I was wondering if anyone had any decent links/references on 'Methode Ancestrale' its a type of sparling wine made in france, it's completely fermented in bottle, and it comes under a few different name's mainly methode rurale, and methode gallaicois are 2 others I know of.

If anyone had a link on some more information, or even the name of a book with a step by step process, I would be greatly appreciative.

A


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 22, 2010)

This would be a sparkling wine. This method is rarely used and results in a lightly sparkling, medium sweet wine. It involves bottling young wines before all the residual sugar has been fermented into alcohol. Fermentation continues in the bottle and gives off carbon dioxide. The wine is designed to be sweeter and less fizzy than a champagne method sparkling wine and no dosage is allowed.
Try doing a Google search.


----------



## Aesir (Dec 23, 2010)

Cheers runningwolf, I've got the general process down pact and know what it's about and i've done stacks of google searching on this type of sparkling but I couldn't find the particular data I was after. Maybe I should have been more specific, I'm actually after technical data, as in a process of how to go about making it, from start to finish, does it need racking, what temperature do I need to bring it down to before bottling so the ferment stops. That sort of info.

Thanks again,

A


----------

